# Departamento 20-Juntan firmas para que la Villa del Cerro se independice del departamento de Montevideo



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Si si...

culquiera.


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

A mi si me dicen que quieren formar una ciudad satélite, no me parece nada descabellado.
Si la mayoría lo quiere, que lo sea. Considerando que están bastante "apartado" del resto de la ciudad, más allá de estar pegado a la misma, en una de esas les va mejor así.

Ahora... un departamento me parece delírio.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Me parece bien.

Es una vergüenza cómo los cuantiosos impuestos de los ciudadanos de Cerro Norte son malgastados en reparar calles de Pocitos.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Gonza77 said:


> A mi si me dicen que quieren formar una ciudad satélite, no me parece nada descabellado.
> Si la mayoría lo quiere, que lo sea. Considerando que están bastante "apartado" del resto de la ciudad, más allá de estar pegado a la misma, en una de esas les va mejor así.
> 
> Ahora... un departamento me parece delírio.


Claro,pero que diferencia de autonomia puede tener al ser una "ciudad-satelite"?

la misma que ser un pueblo (Santiago Vazquez) o un balneario (Pajas Blancas)...

Oficialmente las ciudades en nuestro pais por serlo,como se ve en el interior,no tienen verdadera autonomia,la unica forma de poseer autentica autonomia es que se transformara en un departamento.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Creo que muchos por aquí se toman muy a la ligera los municipios, sobre todo ahora que van a ser ordenadores de gasto primarios.

Claro que en Montevideo son un mamarracho y no tienen mucha razón para existir, por no mencionar que no se permite el voto "cruzado", una estupidez.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Creo que muchos por aquí se toman muy a la ligera los municipios, sobre todo ahora que van a ser ordenadores de gasto primarios.


Si la idea es darle autonomia a las ciudades y localidades importantes del pais por que continuan bajo jurisdiccion de intendencias con sedes en otras ciudades,algunas hasta a mas de 100km (130km),como lo es Paso de los Toros?

Engañapichanga....la unica forma de que fueran de verdad autonomas es que tuvieran su propia intendencia.-

No todas pero localidades como Rio Branco,Young o Paso de los Toros deberian de serlo y por que no la Villa o ciudad del Cerro.

No deberia de ser "taboo" replantearse la organizacion administrativa del pais,por una mas realista y efectiva,el pais cambio.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Me gustaría señalar - nuevamente - que los departamentos tienen sus propias bancas en el Parlamento. Donde se sigan reproduciendo, la Asamblea General va a tener que sesionar en el Estadio Centenario para mantener la representatividad.

Que saquen esta aberración de hace dos siglos de la Constitución y ahí sí estaremos en condiciones de instrumentar una descentralización por municipios como la que buscan.

Multiplicar departamentos en estas condiciones *NO*.


----------



## mariouy (Oct 9, 2014)

Dejo una encuesta que se hizo en infonegocios.biz respecto al tema.


La Cataluña de Uruguay: un grupo de vecinos aspira a que el Cerro se independice de Montevideo. Quieren convertirse en "el departamento número 20", con Intendencia, municipios, himno y hasta bandera propia. En breve comenzarán a juntar firmas para convocar a un plebiscito por la autonomía… vos, ¿apoyás la iniciativa o no?



-Si, estoy a favor - 28% 
-No, estoy en contra - 68% 
-No sé - 4%


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

NicoBolso said:


> Me gustaría señalar - nuevamente - que los departamentos tienen sus propias bancas en el Parlamento. Donde se sigan reproduciendo, la Asamblea General va a tener que sesionar en el Estadio Centenario para mantener la representatividad.
> 
> Que saquen esta aberración de hace dos siglos de la Constitución y ahí sí estaremos en condiciones de instrumentar una descentralización por municipios como la que buscan.
> 
> Multiplicar departamentos en estas condiciones *NO*.


Por no poner mas asientos en la sala de un edificio se tiene que seguir administrando al pais como en el siglo 19?:?

Igual se pueden mantener las bancas y cambiar las cantidades y porcentajes que le tocan a cada departamento.

Eso deberian de hacerlo ahora,por ejemplo un voto de Flores vale mucho mas que uno de Montevideo,si dividimos escaños por pobladores.

Eso es una injusticia y un atentado directo al principio de igualdad de la propia constitucion,todos los votos o sea todos los ciudadanos deberian de valer lo mismo.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

mariouy said:


> Dejo una encuesta que se hizo en infonegocios.biz respecto al tema.
> 
> 
> La Cataluña de Uruguay: un grupo de vecinos aspira a que el Cerro se independice de Montevideo. Quieren convertirse en "el departamento número 20", con Intendencia, municipios, himno y hasta bandera propia. En breve comenzarán a juntar firmas para convocar a un plebiscito por la autonomía… vos, ¿apoyás la iniciativa o no?
> ...


Es muy temprano para encuestas y la gente no esta bien informada.

Pero mas alla de eso que se cuestione la actual division administrativa del pais es una de las cosas mas saludables que nos puede estar pasando.

Ojala vaya a plebiscito.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Este seria el nuevo departamento,lo que hoy es el Municipio A.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Si se concreta se me viene a la cabeza una ciudad de la costa 2, con gente huyendo para esa zona por emprendimientos privados nuevos, que no tienen la traba burocrática de Montevideo,.. quizá no sea malo.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Si se concreta se me viene a la cabeza una ciudad de la costa 2, con gente huyendo para esa zona por emprendimientos privados nuevos, que no tienen la traba burocrática de Montevideo,.. quizá no sea malo.


No son trabas burocraticas,que tonteria estas diciendo?

Normas urbanisticas,regulaciones,"trabas burocraticas"????

Regular el urbanismo,desde las marquesinas hasta el uso del suelo no son trabas burocraticas,es lo que tienen que se tiene que hacer.
Son normas de desarrollo cuidado y de conveniencia a largo plazo.

Que ideologia tenes vos?
Sos anarquista???
Para que queres urbanizar descontroladamente?
Te gusta pagar impuestos,transporte caro,infraestructura innecesaria?

Extender la infraestructura,saneamiento,calles,servicios etc. al infinito?
Para?

Y no,no creo que hagan eso,no deberian desregular todo,por que deberian de hacerlo?
Dificil que toquen la zona "rural",esta muy bien regulado todo y protegido.

En que cabeza cabe?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Faaaa. de dos palabras hiciste un libro! Pará un poco la moto y no digas cosas que yo no dije...

Si normas urbanas, están contempladas tan solo en el límite de la ciudad, y sin consideración de lo macro, son tan solo simples trabas burocráticas que hacen lo que vemos en la realidad, que las inversiones se vayan fuera del departamento pero limitante con el, tan solo porque de un lado se permiten y de otro no...

No dije que esté a favor o en contra, solo digo que es lo que pasa, una breve descripción, y si solo regula la IM, pero no se hace un plan conjunto con la IC, o con ISJ, creo que en vez de ser normas urbanas pasan a ser trabas que solo dirigen la inversión a otro lado... que por otro lado, por ejemplo, si la ciudad de Montevideo tuviera un verdadero plan, inversiones como la de Faros de Carrasco, estarían por ejemplo hechas en la aguada, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

magoff said:


> Por no poner mas asientos en la sala de un edificio se tiene que seguir administrando al pais como en el siglo 19?:?
> 
> Igual se pueden mantener las bancas y cambiar las cantidades y porcentajes que le tocan a cada departamento.
> 
> ...


Precisamente de este problema hablo. Si se reproducen departamentos sin atender el problema del mínimo de bancas que le toca a cada uno, se continúa ampliando la distorsión antidemocrática de que el voto de un lugar valga *60 veces más* que el voto de otro lugar.

Los partidarios de una descentralización real y de que cada localidad tenga su propia administración autónoma no deberían tener objeciones en una reforma constitucional que incorpore una estructura de administración más moderna (distritos, etc.). Los departamentos tal y como los conocemos fueron creados exclusivamente para repartirse jefaturas de policía y que no hubiera una guerra civil entre blancos y colorados!!


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Faaaa. de dos palabras hiciste un libro! Pará un poco la moto y no digas cosas que yo no dije...
> 
> Si normas urbanas, están contempladas tan solo en el límite de la ciudad, y sin consideración de lo macro, son tan solo simples trabas burocráticas que hacen lo que vemos en la realidad, que las inversiones se vayan fuera del departamento pero limitante con el, tan solo porque de un lado se permiten y de otro no...


Y dale con "trabas burocraticas".....trabas burocratica es cuando no te dejan hacer un documento por que te falta una firma sin importancia por ejemplo.

Una traba burocratica es algo absurdo,no una regulacion como las que tiene que haber en todos lo que afecte a la sociedad en su conjunto,como lo es el urbanismo.

Al llamarlo "traba burocratica" estas descalificando una norma de control,como lo son las normas de altura que rigen la Ciudad Vieja o las de control de marquesina por las que tanto pregonamos.



SebaFun said:


> No dije que esté a favor o en contra, solo digo que es lo que pasa, una breve descripción, y si solo regula la IM, pero no se hace un plan conjunto con la IC, o con ISJ, creo que en vez de ser normas urbanas pasan a ser trabas que solo dirigen la inversión a otro lado... que por otro lado, por ejemplo, si la ciudad de Montevideo tuviera un verdadero plan, inversiones como la de Faros de Carrasco, estarían por ejemplo hechas en la aguada, por poner un ejemplo.


Que tiene que ver Faros de Carrasco Seba?? 

Proyectos en altura hay por todas partes,en la Aguada tambien,por ejemplo en Av del Libertador hay como tres en ejecucion en este momento.
Hasta en Bolivar (Torres Nuevo Centro).

No se que carajo tiene que ver,no es que los edificios se hacen en un lado por que estan prohibidos en otro,hay mucho mas proyectos de edificios y torres en Pocitos,en el Centro o en el Cordon,hasta en el Prado que en Carrasco (lo mas correcto seria llamarlo "Faro",por que la otra torre quedo en el pozo,no fue muy "exitoso").

O sea no es que en Montevideo esten prohibidos los proyectos en altura....no entiendo tu punto.

Si es por los barrios privados le erraste al bizcochazo,el edificio Faro de Carrasco no lo es,es un edificio como las decenas que se estan construyendo por todas partes,es tan solo un edificio mas.

Si es por los barrios privados,en el oeste esta en marcha el proyecto de La Baguala,que son chacras y quintas,bastante interesante por que respeta el uso rural del suelo,y no es privado,pero en un hipotetico caso que se cree un nuevo departamento alli no creo que modifiquen las regulaciones,por que afectaria el uso rural que tiene y no creo que permitan barrios privados alli.

O sea,no deberian hacerlo...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

magoff said:


> Y dale con "trabas burocraticas".....trabas burocratica es cuando no te dejan hacer un documento por que te falta una firma sin importancia por ejemplo.
> 
> Una traba burocratica es algo absurdo,no una regulacion como las que tiene que haber en todos lo que afecte a la sociedad en su conjunto,como lo es el urbanismo.
> 
> Al llamarlo "traba burocratica" estas descalificando una norma de control,como lo son las normas de altura que rigen la Ciudad Vieja o las de control de marquesina por las que tanto pregonamos.


Hemos sabido de muchas inversiones que desisten de invertir en la ciudad por simples trabas burocráticas o por la demora que tiene el trámite. Me sorprende que no sepas de ello estando hace tanto en el foro...




> Que tiene que ver Faros de Carrasco Seba??
> 
> Proyectos en altura hay por todas partes,en la Aguada tambien,por ejemplo en Av del Libertador hay como tres en ejecucion en este momento.
> Hasta en Bolivar (Torres Nuevo Centro).
> ...


Me encanta como te vas de mambo solo... solo digo que si se regula de una forma, y en canelones se aprovechan de la cercanía con Montevideo para densificar con torres, no es una cuestión de regulación exclusiva de Montevideo, sino que es un tema macro que se debería regular en conjunto.

Faros bien pudo estar en la ciudad o sino simplemente no estar... pero ahí lo tenemos.

Igual la falla de la IM, no es en tema de regulación, es en falta de inversión en sus barrios que están despoblados, por ejemplo aguada.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Hemos sabido de muchas inversiones que desisten de invertir en la ciudad por simples trabas burocráticas o por la demora que tiene el trámite. Me sorprende que no sepas de ello estando hace tanto en el foro...


Mmmm no.
La burocracia es un problema nacional,no exclusivamente montevideano y esta perfecto que exista un control,deberian de haber mas controles,sobre todo por el tema patrimonial.




SebaFun said:


> Me encanta como te vas de mambo solo... solo digo que si se regula de una forma, y en canelones se aprovechan de la cercanía con Montevideo para densificar con torres, no es una cuestión de regulación exclusiva de Montevideo, sino que es un tema macro que se debería regular en conjunto.


Eso estoy de acuerdo,deberia de existir una regulacion y politica metropolitana.



SebaFun said:


> Igual la falla de la IM, no es en tema de regulación, es en falta de inversión en sus barrios que están despoblados, por ejemplo aguada.


La IM falla en muchas cosas,pero no falla por exceso de regulacion si no por lo contrario,por mala regulacion y ademas por poca inversion de su parte.

Y asi vemos que proyectos no faltan,pero hablamos mas de cantidad que de calidad y ese es el tema.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

magoff said:


> Mmmm no.
> La burocracia es un problema nacional,no exclusivamente montevideano y esta perfecto que exista un control,deberian de haber mas controles,sobre todo por el tema patrimonial.


Creo que no estás al tanto que los proyectos son aprobados por una oficina municipal...

Que sean burocráticos no significa que protejan el patrimonio, de hecho estamos luchando por una casa conjunto a cuyo proyectista no le importa un pomo, y parece que a quienes aprobaron el proyecto tampoco.
De hecho esto se muestra claramente en la aprobación y ejecución rápidamente de proyectos en Canelones.




> Eso estoy de acuerdo,deberia de existir una regulacion y politica metropolitana.


En esto no es solamente necesaria la participación de ambas intendencias, sino también del gobierno nacional.




> La IM falla en muchas cosas,pero no falla por exceso de regulacion si no por lo contrario,por mala regulacion y ademas por poca inversion de su parte.
> 
> Y asi vemos que proyectos no faltan,pero hablamos mas de cantidad que de calidad y ese es el tema


De acuerdo! Me parece muy cierto fijarnos en ambos aspectos, la falta de inversión pública en jerarquizar barrios es llamativa por decir algo...
Y en cuanto a la cantidad y calidad, es cierto. Sin mencionar que se aprueba cada proyecto de monoambientes que convierten la ciudad en un gallinero difícil de remediar luego.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Creo que no estás al tanto que los proyectos son aprobados por una oficina municipal...
> 
> Que sean burocráticos no significa que protejan el patrimonio, de hecho estamos luchando por una casa conjunto a cuyo proyectista no le importa un pomo, y parece que a quienes aprobaron el proyecto tampoco.
> De hecho esto se muestra claramente en la aprobación y ejecución rápidamente de proyectos en Canelones.


Estas confundiendo burocracia con proteccion del patrimonio,no me consta que se proteja mejor el patrimonio en Canelones,sufre de la misma desidia que en todo el pais.

Tampoco la mayor celeridad a igualdad de normas.
Al menos urbanisticamente simplemente se trata de regulaciones mas laxas o falta de ellas,como torres en barrios jardin o urbanizaciones sobre terrenos rurales,en todo caso no tomaria esa "forma de actuar" como ejemplar,si no como irresponsable y problematica.



SebaFun said:


> En esto no es solamente necesaria la participación de ambas intendencias, sino también del gobierno nacional.


Totalmente de acuerdo.



SebaFun said:


> De acuerdo! Me parece muy cierto fijarnos en ambos aspectos, la falta de inversión pública en jerarquizar barrios es llamativa por decir algo...
> Y en cuanto a la cantidad y calidad, es cierto. Sin mencionar que se aprueba cada proyecto de monoambientes que convierten la ciudad en un gallinero difícil de remediar luego.


No me molestan los monoambientes,a veces vivir en un monoambiente es muy practico,es una opcion mas,para el que le sirve y lo necesita.
La calidad va por otros caminos y siempre es por mayores controles,que en ningun caso se pueden llamar "trabas burocraticas".


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Hasta no atender el problema del anclaje parlamentario de los departamentos, cualquier consideración sobre autonomía e independencia local queda en segundo plano.


----------

